# Dash light



## Windowgoblin (Mar 8, 2021)

Is there a place that sells these dash lights? Mine broke and like to find new or used one, mine is same as one in pic ahead of steering wheel


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What model is that tractor? I've seen these...








My '48 Cockshutt has one. Mines busted as well, but they seem a little pricey to me to bother with a replacement.


----------

